# Solved: unable to Archive my outlook calendar



## inetbogey (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,
i hope someone can help with this. 
i want to save my old e-mails and my old calendars.
what i do to archive is, create an archive for the folder i want to archive.
so, the calendar would archive to "calendararch.pst". then when i need to look something up i just have to get that archive and nothing else.
for some unknown reason my calendar will not archive. the file is created but the calendar entries are not there. The entries for each day are not being brought over to the archive. they just remain in the calender.
Most of my e-mail folders will archive with no problem, but not the calendar.
the box is: P4 running windows XP pro with SP3, the outlook is: outlook 2003 updated from 2000.
any thoughts?
thanks.
inetbogey


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *inetbogey*

Did you copy or export the Calendar recently?

Archiving is based on the modified date, if you add the Modified date field to the Calendar *Arrange By Category* view, does the Modified date fall within the archiving dates?


----------



## inetbogey (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,
while cleaning up a few hanging ends, i came across this post.
i am sorry i have not gotten back to you guys, since you are all so willing to help me when i get a problem.
so, thanks.
i can close this post out because i found out that to archive a calendar, you need to close out any appointments or events and then they will be archived. if you leave them open they will not archive.
thanks again.
inetbogey


----------

